
Beyond Social: Read/Write in The Era of Internet of Things - seancron
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/beyond_social_web_internet_of_things.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29
======
seancron
From the article:

If I was an entrepreneur or developer, I wouldn't be thinking about social
anymore. I'd be thinking: How can I use all of this data and build on top of
it?

